# Limmy for Prez



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

*of the world*


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

He kind of smells.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Careful, someone might JFK his ***.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm voting for the other guy.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

prisonofmind said:


> I'm voting for the other guy.


You mean IveGotToast. Yeah i hear he's a great candidate, but he has an unhealthy obsession with toast; and Abed.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Sin said:


>


Lol! Now you're just talking about yourself.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> You mean IveGotToast. Yeah i hear he's a great candidate, but he has an unhealthy obsession with toast; and Abed.


Oh I suppose. If you are the nominee.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

prisonofmind said:


> Oh I suppose. If you are the nominee.


But seriously, vote for Limmy.

Limmy: Changing The World One Thread At A Time


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

prisonofmind said:


> I'm voting for the other guy.


Limmy is out of posts for the day and wants me to tell you he is deeply offended by your lack of faith in his candidacy. Also, the Miami Heat blow and he's surprised Lebron James can talk with his mouth so full of DWade dick. That's all him.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Limmy is out of posts for the day and wants me to tell you he is deeply offended by your lack of faith in his candidacy. Also, the Miami Heat blow and he's surprised Lebron James can talk with his mouth so full of DWade dick. That's all him.


Limmy finds me offensive, I find him offensive for finding me offensive.

You are a bitter little girl, did you enjoy watching Lebron win his ring last year, IN MIAMI. :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll vote! from now on every war would be decided with a Dance-Off!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I shall be his rival


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

prisonofmind said:


> Limmy finds me offensive, I find him offensive for finding me offensive.
> 
> You are a bitter little girl, did you enjoy watching Lebron win his ring last year, IN MIAMI. :boogie


How did you know that was me?! I refuse to watch that video. And I didn't see Lebron win a championship. I saw him get handed one. :teeth


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Will Kim Jong Un be Limmy's VP? If so he's got my vote.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

missamanda said:


> How did you know that was me?! I refuse to watch that video. And I didn't see Lebron win a championship. I saw him get handed one. :teeth


Lebron dominated that series hun, you musta blacked out for that part. Stop sippin on that haterade.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

leonardess said:


> from now on every war would be decided with a Dance-Off!


Finally! God I'm so tired of having to talk **** out.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

YES!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

He knows how to get my vote :haha


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> He knows how to get my vote :haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What spell did you use Limmy?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't thin there should be any president! it will make pother non popular users feel like they're nothing.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> What spell did you use Limmy?


FLIPENDO!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


>


Cmoon Limmy, it is Prez .. That is too quick and short, no votes from that one! :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If you people are electing Limmy for Prez than I'm putting in place a Supreme Galactic Overlord.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Now we have Someone to test out our new chemical weapon upon > : D.

Mr burns with the terrorists,Limmy and the opposition's chances of winning is futile.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Cmoon Limmy, it is Prez .. That is too quick and short, no votes from that one! :b











 better?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I can already feel the lock!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> I can already feel the lock!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


> better?


Yes, way better but stay on the cheek, 1 vote more added :teeth


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Yes, way better but stay on the cheek, 1 vote more added :teeth


haha  i was gonna keep it on the cheek, but i couldnt find any good cheek licking gifs xD


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Limmy said:


> haha  i was gonna keep it on the cheek, but i couldnt find any good cheek licking gifs xD


It is okay I spend rest of the day by watching that gif


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Limmy said:


> better?


I feel somewhat aroused after seeing that :um


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

apx24 said:


> I feel somewhat aroused after seeing that :um


haha  its a nice gif, isnt it xD


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Limmy said:


> haha  its a nice gif, isnt it xD


Indeed it is, it would probably be inappropriate of me to ask where you found it


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

apx24 said:


> Indeed it is, it would probably be inappropriate of me to ask where you found it


 haha, i just googled, "licking gif" and it was one of the first results xD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I feel somewhat aroused after seeing that :um


LOL rly? I thought it was kinda ew xD (maybe cus its girls) OR maybe cus u can see the saliva going from 1 person to the other yuk lol. (on the top lip)

Anywaaaay I VOTE NO (UNLESS!) I can be like deputy president or something u know.. incase u have an "Accident" mwahah  








(WHAT GUN?)

lol yeah u can have my vote!!!! *cough* I still wna be 2nd in command tho. :yes


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOL rly? I thought it was kinda ew xD (maybe cus its girls) OR maybe cus u can see the saliva going from 1 person to the other yuk lol. (on the top lip)
> 
> Anywaaaay I VOTE NO (UNLESS!) I can be like deputy president or something u know.. incase u have an "Accident" mwahah
> 
> ...


oh dear! ill let you be my Secretary of Swag! just put the gun away!


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

president limmy got banned?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

We should start a petition to get Limmy unbanned!!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

maybe he's been assassinated by one of his haters :blank

nooooooo!


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> We should start a petition to get Limmy unbanned!!


Sign me up. Boring on here without him


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd sign it.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Sign me up. Boring on here without him


Where should we post it?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> Where should we post it?


General discussion, as it is not a matter to be taken as lightly as to be put in just for fun ;3
Are you going to do it? If you are, I'll sign in the dotted line!


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> General discussion, as it is not a matter to be taken as lightly as to be put in just for fun ;3
> Are you going to do it? If you are, I'll sign in the dotted line!


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/petition-to-get-limmy-unbanned-420321/#post1063711449

Created it


----------

